# Parking facility closest to LIS Terminal 2



## Laurens34 (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear All,

I hope that you can help me with the following; where's best to park my car if I need to catch a flight from Lisbon airport's terminal 2? I will be returning to LIS T2 one week later. On various websites I read that there's no parking facilities at T2 so I wonder where's best to park... Do I park at T1 and catch an airport shuttle bus or are there better options? Any help is gratefully received.

Many thanks!

Lau


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Book parking online cheaper, free shuttle bus from front of T1 to T2 and Aerobus goes between T1 & T2.

There are some off airport sites but I've not used them, a friend used this one but don't believe it worked out any cheaper just that you didn't have to DIY from car to T1 then T2
Aeroporto Parque | Junto ao Aeroporto de Lisboa


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

Don't know if you need an overnight too, but the Holiday Inn Express Lisbon Airport (that isn't actually at the airport, but close) does low cost parking if you stay there, and has a private shuttle to the airport. We were very impressed with it all.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

e normally book in the cheapest parking and book VALET EXPRESS as an add on!!! Works brilliantly. Drop the car off at Terminal one they park it for you and you pick up from Terminal one!

The drop off point is just to the right at the front of departures in Terminal 1



PS!!!!! they will only accept LHD cars at Valet Express!


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi,

There is no parking at LIS Terminal 2 ALSO there are no flight arrivals at LIS Terminal 2 a bus will take you airside to Terminal 1 arrivals, there is no pedestrian access to LIS Terminal 2. We always park on one of the side roads off the road from LIS to Oriental station (the main airport road) where there is loads of free on road parking and walk the couple of hundred metres to Terminal 1 where the transfer bus stop is located. Also note the transfer bus does not operate midnight to 4 am and there are no facilities at Terminal 2 if you are going for an early flight, this is because the staff also have the transfer bus as their only access.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Info from Easyjet site.... _Access to Terminal 2 can sometimes tricky due to the inter terminal bus service, which makes round trips of 10 minutes with limited number of seats._


----------



## Laurens34 (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear All,

Many thanks for your replies. It's highly appreciated! I've just booked parking online and will use the shuttle bus to transfer to T2.

Many thanks again,

Lau


----------

